# Hard udder- when to worry?



## n9viw (Jan 30, 2005)

I've been taking over goat duty for Pony since she's been working downstate, and am learning all sorts of new things. I'm paranoid of screwing something up, so I want to get a leg up on this before it gets out of hand. 

Troubles, our #1 doe, seems to have a hard right udder. I mean, not plasticky hard, but certainly firm, particularly in the forward-most part. I massage her vigorously every time I milk her out, and have not gotten any blood or clumps in the milk. The bag and udder are NOT hot. The kids obviously favor the left side, as there's consistently less milk there at milking time, and the udder on that side is noticeably softer than the right.

Pony suggested mixing up some Bag Balm with a drop of peppermint essential oil, and just massage the udder until my hands can't take it anymore.I noted Banamine used in another thread as an anti-inflammatory- too much too soon? Beyond that, and in the desire to stay ahead of any potential mastitis, what else can I do? 

Nick


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I would just keep massaging it. Try the bag balm with peppermint oil also you can do hot compresses to help bring her milk down. It sounds like she is holding milk up and the massaging will help bring it down. I have does do this sometimes for a week or two after they kid and then they fully let down.

I would just keep an eye on it, but it just sounds like she is holding up her milk.

Justine


----------



## n9viw (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks GW. I've been massaging each time I milk, and have been getting a little more than a quart out of her each milking. I found out, however, that she's letting Airin's kids nurse off her as well, those dirty double-dippers! No wonder her own kids suck down the bottles (20+oz each per feeding) when I get to them- she's probably empty!

Pony was here this weekend, and thought her udder was fine, so perhaps my perception of 'hard' is a little premature. We did have a Saanen for a bit that did indeed have a hard udder, mastitis on one side that had developed well before we got her, and it was like a block of plastic. This is more like rubber, but I'll keep up with the massages just in case.

Nick


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

If they get to using the other side too much, tape up that teat and have them nurse the other, harder side. That will get her to let down milk easier, too. 

Darn kids! You'd think one side was chocolate from how picky they are!

ETA You'll do fine, and I can definitely understand paranoia when it's not your own herd! LOL


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I agree with Carol I think you are doing great. I understand being apprehensive over a hard udder with everything that has been going on. She will let her milk down just give her some time. Sometimes I will "bump" the udder to let milk down like a kid would and that does the trick most of the time. What a little stinker though letting Airin's kids nurse off her! That is the one thing I hate about dam raising kids is sometimes you have does or kids that will do that :grumble:.

Good job though with how you have been taking care of things :goodjob::goodjob:.

Justine


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

Yes, massage is probably your best bet. I have two does that have that exact thing going on, and I even had the vet check them out when he was here for other things last week. I am using an udder liniment with peppermint oil, clove oil and tea tree oil and massaging until my arms almost fall off. Twice a day. I'm going to have Wonder Woman arm muscles! Hot towel compresses help too. Two weeks after kidding, one of the does is finally softening up nicely. The other is beginning to soften up but not as much yet.

-Sonja


----------

